# Sharm El Sheikh Hotels with Good Evening Entertainment



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

For those of you who live in Sharm, or have traveled there recently, can you recommend a hotel that has good evening entertainment?

I know there are clubs in Naama Bay, but we are not interested in leaving our hotel.

Thanks for any and all help


----------

